# My Layout Supply Sources



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been asked quite a few times where I got stuff / supplies for my second [and mostly complete layout]..so I figured it's easier to do a thread .. 
So let's start at the beginning ...
My old [first] layout was nine years ago, and after that I started buying Atlas C100 N/S on ebay, and turnouts, I used around 300 feet and probably still have the same left over.. 
Two winters ago I started, did the bench work, pretty standard, angled support legs for clearance..and track grade is mostly two inch high density foam, in places up to nine inches high..very little of my layout is level grade, mostly 2%, and a home made hot wire cutter came in handy..
the usual old school terrain material , window screen wire and plaster, some store bought static grass, clump foliage, mostly from Woodland Scenics, but most of the ground cover was Walmart spanish moss run through a meat grinder, and a lot of sandblasting sand, for both terrain ground cover and ballast...
That covers the basics pretty well, but I do have some preferred specific suppliers... for Kadee couplers and Intermountain metal wheels it's Making Tracks, J.S.Geare..good prices but limited selection ..for old syle loco's I found that I liked thefavoritespot on ebay, good selection and prices, rolling stock I find that Tichy Ore Cars are nice, and I also like their ArchBar trucks, but flats and others I try to make myself..
Trees, well, not sure how many I have but bags of 100 didn't go far.. again Ebay, four good suppliers, thestylehome, wehonest_cn, sfcdirect, and cnmodelnt , unfortunately the closest real hobby shop is two hours away from me...other small details usually come from j-tprantle, again on Ebay
I'm in the middle of nowhere, Canada, so my sources are somewhat limited, and shipping is pretty expensive, and when I did most of my purchases our dollar was close to par with the US dollar, now it's only worth 80 cents..
If you have specific questions, feel free to ask .. thanks


----------

